# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Homemade Toy Robots

## Airicist

youtube.com/channel/HomemadeToyRobots

facebook.com/HomemadeToyRobots

twitter.com/diytoyrobots

----------


## Airicist

Make a Toy Insect Robot using Bottle Cap: DIY Recycled Robot

Published on Aug 25, 2015




> Watch this video tutorial to learn how to Make a Toy Insect Robot using waste materials such as Bottle Cap, safety pins. This is one of the simple & useful DIY Recycled Robot idea for kids and science projects.

----------


## Airicist

How to Make a Homemade Solar Powered Robot Toy : Very Easy

Published on Nov 23, 2015




> Watch this video to learn that how to make/build a mini Solar powered toy Robot at home. Children can easily make these kind of robots as their school science project.

----------

